# Alternatives to birthday cake---Candida diet



## sg784 (Dec 19, 2004)

Title says it all. I need to make some sort of dessert to go with the meal tonight for FIL. Its his birthday and he's on the candida diet. For supper we're having lamb, broccoli Raab and maybe sweet potatoes? Not sure yet as Im seeing mixed advice on whether or not they are acceptable.

Suggestions?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Maybe sugar-free jello?

Could you stick birthday candles into the main meal instead?

Is he allowed nuts? What about stevia? Other artificial sweeteners? Almond flour and eggs can be used as the base of a cake, instead of grain flours. Would a cheesecake work, or can he not have cream cheese?


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

Here are a few recipes:
http://www.suite101.com/content/yeas...sserts-a136624


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

So I just looked up the Candida Diet and it looks like he could do plain yogurt, so maybe something with that. My first thought was fruit, but it doesn't look like that is allowed depending on how far he is on the diet (Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 or 3.)

This recipe looks great if he's not on Stage 1:
http://www.thecandidadiet.com/candid...-breakfast.htm

Also, according to this http://www.thecandidadiet.com/foodstoavoid.htm sweet potatoes are not allowed. Good luck!


----------

